# Christo Cola from S.C.



## bubbas dad (Feb 28, 2010)

picked up this bottle over the summer. it's a 6 1/2oz straight side from Spartanburg S.C. other than needing a good cleaning it's in real good shape. i believe it's pretty scarce but i'm not sure. can anyone tell how rare it is and approximate worth. i have been looking for one for a long time and wanted to see if i got a good deal.
 thanks, john


----------



## LC (Mar 1, 2010)

Did a completed search on ebay and found a Christo Cola from Columbus , Ohio that brought forty two bucks John , don't know if that is the same company or not . I have an onion shaped Christo Cola bottle from Durham , North Carolina I believe put up some place . I saw one of them bring a little over two hundred on eBay a year or so ago . Couldn't see that kind of money in it myself , even though it is really a pretty bottle .


----------



## morbious_fod (Mar 1, 2010)

Christo Cola was a fairly wide spread brand. I have seen bottles from Hinton, WV, Washington, DC, Richmond, VA, and quite a few other towns. They tend to usually come in an onion shaped bottle, yours is the first I've seen straight side, but seeing as I'm no where near any kind of expert on the brand that isn't saying much. I have seen other straight sides with Christo Cola on them; however, they were just plain slug plates with out the brand name in script, so they may be soda water bottles. Some one is bound to know something as to value and rarity.


----------



## bubbas dad (Mar 1, 2010)

thanks for the replys. i wish it were an onion shape one. this is the second christo cola i've seen from spartanburg s.c.. the other was also straight sided. i was told that christo cola was bottled in 3 s.c. cities. spartanburg s.c. , rockhill s.c. and i don't remember the other place.


----------



## celerycola (Mar 1, 2010)

Christo-Cola and Christo Ginger Ale were products of the Christian Brothers Company and later Christo Manufacturing  Company of Richmond VA. Other products included: Root Beer, Cherry, and Sarsaparilla. They produced some great items including ceramic dispensers, metal signs and trays, enameled fountain syrup bottle, mirrors, buttons, toys, etc.

 Bottler towns I've documented:

 Richmond VA
 Virso VA
 Hopewell VA
 South Boston VA
 Charlottesville VA
 Front Royal VA
 Harrisonburg VA
 Leesburg VA

 Washington DC

 Dunn NC
 Gastonia NC
 Winston Salem NC
 Graham NC

 Hinton WV

 Spartanburg SC
 Cross Hill SC
 Union SC

 Philadelphia PA

 Columbus OH


----------



## bubbas dad (Mar 1, 2010)

could the cross hill s.c. listed by chance be rock hill s.c.? i know it don't mean much but i've never heard of cross hill s.c. but spartanburg, union and rock hill are all in the same general area.


----------



## bubbas dad (Mar 1, 2010)

by the way, thanks for the info.


----------



## madman (Mar 1, 2010)

hey john my guess is that the bottle was short lived seeing that it was a rip off off of coca cola witch probably sued them  nice bottle!


----------



## LC (Mar 2, 2010)

There is an onion Christo Cola on eBay at present from Charlottesville Va . with a Buy It Now at $59.00 . Below is a link to it .

 http://cgi.ebay.com/Christo-Cola-Charlottesville-Va-Soda-Bottle-1900-17-3_W0QQitemZ370337603858QQcmdZViewItemQQptZAntiques_Decorative_Arts?hash=item5639d76112


----------



## celerycola (Mar 2, 2010)

It is definitely CROSS HILL SC not Rock Hill. It's pictured in J. L. Jones book.

 Christo-Cola was never sued by Coca-Cola and they were in business at least twelve years. Most of the bottlers except Richmond didn't last very long.


----------



## bubbas dad (Mar 2, 2010)

thanks for the info


----------

